# planting lilies in my pond, any tips?



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

hi folks, 

im planting some lilies in my pond. and what i've done in the past has helped but made it messy, if anyone has any tips to keep it cleaner or a better way, im all ears. even if you might not think its a good idea, just pitch it to me anyways. im just doing a lil brainstorming. 

ok, in the past i've use potting soil and siphon out all the big chunky and unwanted stuff from it. and added to a basket and plant my lilies inside and some onyx gravel to top it off. this work really well but it tends to get messy as the kois swim around it a kick up the soil. btw, using that potting soil help the lilies bloom really fast. 

and since summer is coming up, i decided to give it another try. so pitch something at me, so i can brainstorm. thanks and happy scaping


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Turface. Turface is a wonderful thing.  Put a layer of heavier gravel on top (maybe 1" pebbles or so) to keep goldies or koi from digging around in it too much, and you should be good to go


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Turface. Turface is a wonderful thing.  Put a layer of heavier gravel on top (maybe 1" pebbles or so) to keep goldies or koi from digging around in it too much, and you should be good to go


thanks, im looking at it right now and im consider this method.


----------

